# Infant Annihilator Tabs?



## The Beard (Dec 21, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone would be able to help tab out some songs from their new album!

It's hard to make out what exactly to play during the low chuggy parts, and tabs for the sweeps would help immensely as well!

I'm especially yearning for an "Embryotic Fetish" tab



I really want to learn the part at 1:46 

I know they play 7 strings, but they tune it almost like an 8 string, E A E A D F# B


----------



## mysacras (Jan 7, 2013)

i asked aaron a week or so ago on facebook if there will be tabs for the album. he said that eddie is tabbing them out and they'd be done in a week or so. so i'm hoping that they will be done soon. i'm way too keen to learn cuncrusher. \m/


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 22, 2013)

Necrobump. No tabs. Ever.


----------



## mcsalty (Jul 23, 2013)

figure it out by ear man, it's mostly chug-chug-chug anyway


----------



## noUser01 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sorry for the necrobump buuuuut did this up over the weekend, killer sweep workout. It's the solo from Decapitation Fornication... groovy. 

Decapitation Fornication Solo

I tabbed it out in Drop Ab on a 7 string, because it made sense that way... and because... their tuning is weird... haha. Enjoy!


----------

